#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Sustainability Digital Lead in Piraeus

## HRStrategy

*Sustainability Digital Lead in Piraeus*
Our client an international shipping company is recruiting for a highly niche management level Naval Architect specializing in hydrodynamics, vessel performance and efficiency with exceptional digital skills!  

*The Role*
You will lead the development of digital tools for vessel performance related issues such as operational ship efficiency, benchmarking and general naval architecture and consultancy to clients. 
You will be involved in international projects and help clients improve the overall environmental performance of their vessels.
You will lead and coordinate the development of Decarbonization Data Bases.
Provide advice and services to clients on reduction of GHG emissions for new and existing ships, including energy efficiency improvements regarding hull, propeller and machinery arrangement, innovative technologies, operational measures and alternative fuels.
Initiate and manage joint development projects with clients or OEMs.
Initiate and participate in Joint Industry Projects.
Presentations in conferences and seminars.
Develop thorough understanding of national and international regulatory developments in relation to environmental protection.
Contribute to the development of tools and services of ABS Global Sustainability.

*Knowledge, Skills and Abilities Required*
Expert in vessel performance and interest in Decarbonization
Naval Architecture and/or Marine Engineering degree and Masters/PhD in vessel performance related subjects.
Expert in fluid dynamics, propulsion methods and ship power train
Experience with application of CFD and computational Mechanics
Ability to lead and work in an international project team.
Ability to organize, plan, monitor and control project requirements, budgets, schedules and technical work.
Advanced Data Engineering skills, SQL and NoSQ, Oracle, MS Azure
Coding knowledge Python, C++
Good communication skills, as well as the ability to interact with others, and the ability to communicate directly with upper management.
Knowledge in ASP.Net, C~, HTTP, HTML, CSS, XML, XSLT, Javascript, AJAX, RSS/Atom, SQL.

To apply please send your resume at cv@hrstrategy.gr. For better results, please submit your resume to our company's communication form, indicating position's title at the subject. 
*Hrstrategy Human Resources*: committed to providing the highest level & finest quality of services to our clients. (*******************)

----------

